# [python + blender] afficher fenetre console



## theidiot (21 Février 2005)

Pour ceux qui connaisse un peu blender avec son interpreteur python intégrer est il possible d'avoir un fenetre console afin d'accéder au debogger?

Merci


----------



## theidiot (22 Février 2005)

j`ai trouve... excuser pour le derangement. il fallait aller dans blender.app/contents/macos dans le terminal puis tapper ./blender tous simplement...


----------

